# 90791 and 90837 Behavioral Med denial



## snoll (Feb 25, 2013)

A clinical substance abuse counselor (professional counselor) is billing out the 90791 and 90837 codes for 2013 and insurance is denying as "Provider License number does not match." For 2012 it was billed out as the 90801 and 90806 and there was no problem with being reimbursed. Any help in why insurance will not pay is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

